# Old Timex



## SeanM (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi

I have been given an old Timex from my mom, that belonged to my grandpa, who died in the late 80's... I'm curious what year it might be..? Or possibly anything at all... Hoping someone could help me.

Thanks!!!

Sean


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

Have a look right at the bottom of the watch, under the 6 o'clock There will be a reference number the last 2 digits will be the date. The two (sometimes 3) numbers before that are the movement number, the remaining numbers are the catalog number.

Tony


----------



## SeanM (Sep 14, 2010)

TonyR said:


> Have a look right at the bottom of the watch, under the 6 o'clock There will be a reference number the last 2 digits will be the date. The two (sometimes 3) numbers before that are the movement number, the remaining numbers are the catalog number.
> 
> Tony


Thaks Tony,

looks like it says 2616102478

So 1978 then? Thats cool.

Thanks!!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Hard to tell from your photos but it appears to be a 1977 Marlin. It also looks to be a front loader and the numbers referred to in the above post may not be able to be seen without removing the crystal. It does say water resistant on the dial, right? If so it is a Marlin model.

Edit to add.

Didn't see you answer before I posted so, yes 26161 is the Marlin catalog number and it has a #24 manual movement and was made in 1978. (same model was made in 77) it sold in the US for $21.95 back then.


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

Her's an interesting link  HERE


----------



## SeanM (Sep 14, 2010)

watchnutz said:


> Hard to tell from your photos but it appears to be a 1977 Marlin. It also looks to be a front loader and the numbers referred to in the above post may not be able to be seen without removing the crystal. It does say water resistant on the dial, right? If so it is a Marlin model.
> 
> Edit to add.
> 
> Didn't see you answer before I posted so, yes 26161 is the Marlin catalog number and it has a #24 manual movement and was made in 1978. (same model was made in 77) it sold in the US for $21.95 back then.


Hey

thats awesome. I brought it with me when I moved to England from Washington State, and forgot about it until recently, and got curious. Would you care to guess what that price would be in todays money?

Thanks!


----------

